# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Le courant limpide, le canari, la vague et le journaliste

## Grand_Maître_B

Pour bien comprendre cette news, il nous faut d'abord déterminer quel est le point commun entre un courant limpide, un canari et une machine à faire des vagues ? Prenez votre temps, réfléchissez bien. Alors ? Non, vous ne savez pas ? Je vais vous donner la réponse : le point commun est....Un Tribunal ! 


 C'est bon, vous avez compris ? Non ? Vous ne voyez toujours pas ? Allez, faites un effort ! Bon, je vais vous aider, utilisez des concepts anglais à la place du français. Mais si, voyons: Clearstream, Twitter and Wave, ça vous parle plus, non ? Bon ok, j'arrête, vous êtes incurables, mon projet platonicien  de vous aider à sortir de la caverne des ombres pour vous plonger dans la lumière du droit est peut être trop ambitieux. Alors détaillons pas à pas les différents éléments de cette histoire :


 Clearstream, c'est le nom d'une chambre de compensation internationale située au Luxembourg et spécialisée dans l'échange de titres. Mais Clearstream, c'est aussi un procès très médiatique qui opposa un méchant boulanger (surnommé Monsieur de vil pain) à un puissant homme d'État qui maîtrise les arts martiaux comme personne, (surnommé Nico). Monsieur de Vil Pain est suspecté par Nico d'avoir bidouillé des listings pour faire croire à la France que Nico aurait secrètement bénéficié de sommes d'argent importantes. 


  Twitter est un outil de réseau social et de microblogging qui permet aux imbéciles (l’utilisateur) de dire au monde entier qu'ils vont faire pipi (d’envoyer gratuitement des messages brefs, appelés _tweets_ ou gazouillis).



 Wave, c'est le nom d'une application web dont le concept mélange les notions de services de mails, de messagerie instantannée, de wiki, de réseau social et qui permet de démontrer scientifiquement que même en utilisant une application révolutionnaire, au nom whedonesque et qui a coûté des milliards, on peut s'ennuyer à crever.


 Le tribunal, c'est le lieu où vous pouvez me rencontrer.


 Maintenant que les bases sont posées, laissez-moi vous expliquer comment tout cela se relie. Lors du très médiatique procès Clearstream qui se déroula au Tribunal, des journalistes eurent l'idée, qui fut alors (on était en septembre 2009) jugée révolutionnaire et dangereuse ; ils utilisèrent leur portable pour se connecter à twitter, en pleine salle d'audience, et balancer des phrases choc sur le déroulement du procès. 


 Les esprits s'émurent de cette immixtion d'une technologie ultra révolutionnaire dans l'enceinte sacrée d'un Tribunal, qui parut aussi incongrue qu'une statue de Thémis utilisant un Blackberry. 


 A l'époque, c'est l'idée qui m'a paru saugrenue : pourquoi utiliser Twitter (qui ne permet que des phrases très courtes), alors que de multiples outils s'offrent aux journalistes (ou aux avocats) qui souhaiteraient faire partager en temps réel l'expérience du procès. Pour peu qu'ils utilisent un ordinateur portable, il leur suffirait d'ouvrir un Wiki, de se connecter sur MSN ou sur un blog ou encore d'ouvrir un google Doc et de taper leurs impressions au fur et à mesure du déroulement du procès. Toutes ces "technologies" permettent une expression en temps réel ou quasiment. 


 Mais depuis l'arrivée de Google Wave, on peut pousser le concept un peu plus loin. Imaginez plusieurs journalistes ouvrant donc une wave sur le procès et éditant tous ensemble, un document retraçant ce qui se dit, chacun pouvant affiner la synthèse des propos. Mieux, Google wave permet l'utilisation de gadgets. Il devrait donc être possible d'utiliser un logiciel de reconnaissance vocale qui transcrirait en temps réel tout ce qui se dit, les journalistes n'ayant plus qu'à corriger au fur et à mesure les éventuelles fautes ou imprécisions, voire à ajouter des notes de synthèse ou d'impressions. Et n'oublions pas le caricaturiste, capable de dessiner à la volée sur une tablette graphique et la wave est complète.


 Mais tout ceci est-il légal ? Pour répondre à cette question, ouvrons nos codes :


 - L'article 306 du Code de procédure pénale nous dit que : _"Les débats sont publics, à moins que la publicité ne soit dangereuse pour l'ordre ou les moeurs. Dans ce cas, la Cour le déclare par un arrêt rendu en audience publique."_


 - L'article 400 du Code de procédure pénale nous confirme que _"Les audiences sont publiques. Néanmoins, le Tribunal peut, en constatant dans son jugement que la publicité est dangereuse pour l'ordre, la sérénité des débats, la dignité de la personne ou les intérêts d'un tiers, ordonner, par jugement rendu en audience publique, que les débats auront lieu à huis clos."_


 - Enfin, l'article 22 du Code de procédure Civile étend, avec une grande sobriété, ce principe aux juridictions civiles: _"Les débats sont publics, sauf les cas où la loi exige ou permet qu'ils aient lieu en chambre du conseil."

_

  Vvous voyez donc que le débat est public et, dans ce cas, n'importe qui peut entrer en salle d'audience pour y assister. 


 Cela signifie -t-il pour autant qu'il est possible d'enregistrer ce qui se dit ? 

 Pour répondre à cette question, il nous faut faire un détour par la loi du 29 juillet 1881 sur la liberté de la presse et son inénarable article 38 ter qui nous dit que :_"Dès l'ouverture de l'audience des juridictions administratives ou judiciaires, l'emploi de tout appareil permettant d'enregistrer, de fixer ou de transmettre la parole ou l'image est interdit. Le Président fait procéder à la saisie de tout appareil et du support de la parole ou de l'image utilisés en violation de cette interdiction. Toutefois, sur demande présentée avant l'audience, le Président peut autoriser des prises de vues quand les débats ne sont pas commencés et à la condition que les parties ou leurs représentants et le ministère public y consentent.Toute infraction aux dispositions du présent article sera punie de 4 500 euros d'amende. Le Tribunal pourra en outre prononcer la confiscation du matériel ayant servi à commettre l'infraction et du support de la parole ou de l'image utilisé. Est interdite, sous les mêmes peines, la cession ou la publication, de quelque manière et par quelque moyen que ce soit, de tout enregistrement ou document obtenu en violation des dispositions du présent article."_

  Ici, chaque mot compte : qu'est-il donc interdit ? 



 L'usage d'appareil permettant d'enregistrer, de fixer ou de transmettre la parole ou l'image. Par conséquent, pas de dictaphone, de micro, pas de caméra. En revanche, rien n'interdit d'utiliser son téléphone pour envoyer des sms et des tweets ou un ordinateur portable pour retranscrire ce qui se dit dans la salle. Rien n'empêche, non plus, de dessiner ce qui se trame dans la salle ; même le logiciel de reconnaissance vocale me paraît légal, dans la mesure où il n'enregistre pas la voix mais retranscrit la parole en écrit. 
 Si l'idée d'une mini salle de rédaction décentralisée dans une salle d'audience est donc envisageable d'un point de vue technique et légal, on peut cependant se demander si c'est bien utile. Certes, cela nous permet d'assouvir notre vieux fantasme d'ubiquité, mais un procès m'apparaît, d'une part, difficile à retranscrire (même en notant tout ce qui se dit, il manquera toujours l'ambiance qui se dégage des plaidoiries, le comportement des parties, le regard des juges etc...) et d'autre part, je me demande quel en est l'intérêt. Car après tout, nous ne sommes ni juges, ni jurés et nous ne participerons pas au secret du délibéré. J'ai vécu des procès très difficiles, qui se passaient fort mal pour moi, avec des magistrats apparemment hostiles à mon argumentation, et qui pourtant, se conclurent par des décisions favorables. 


 Retranscrire un procès est donc, à mon sens, l'opposé de l'information. C'est une absence d'information, c'est un évènement dont on ne peut tirer aucune conséquence, puisqu'on ne participera pas au processus qui aboutira au jugement.



 C'est du spectacle.  




 Mais sans doute est-ce cela, le journalisme aujourd'hui.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Gwenn

C'est plus des journalistes juridique, mais des journalistes people dans un tribunal.
Une antenne anti wifi dans le tribunal et c'est reglé :-/

----------


## Sk-flown

> ...(même en notant tout ce qui se dit, il manquera toujours l'ambiance qui se dégage des plaidoiries, le comportement des parties, le regard des juges etc...)


Tu as oublié l'odeur ou les clins d'oeil de la dactylo, voir l'odeur de la dactylo, mais c'est une autre histoire.

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

'C'est du spectacle.'

Et la, tout est dit.

----------


## ElGato

Pas de recul ni d'analyse, juste de l'info brute et donc sujette aux manipulations conscientes ou pas de l'émotion de l'auteur...Ouah, ça ressemble vachement à la direction prise par le journalisme d'info, ça.

Autant dire que l'idée de rédac décentralisée, pour moisie qu'elle soit, risque d'être très vite une réalité...

----------


## FixB

Transmetropolitan  ::wub:: 
(désolé, ça n'a rien à avoir avec la news de notre cher grand Maître, c'est juste qu'en voyant l'image, je pensais lire une news Canard BD  ::): )

----------


## gros_bidule

Si vous pensez que Georges est coupable, envoyez CreveSaleDemo au 01800, si vous pensez que George est innocent, envoyez CreveBraveSoldier. Pensez aussi à participer au sondage du 66 minutes d'M6 : "Faut-il une loi pour interdire les démos".
Le délibéré après une courte page de publicité.

:nikos:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Y'a pas un code secret avec ces mots en minuscules ?

Sinon, merci GMB je me posais quelques questions a propos des enregistrement (ou pas) de certain procès et effectivement vu sous cette oeil ne laissons pas les procès se transformer en spectacle.

----------


## El lobo Tommy

Finalement il suffit que l'outil utilisé ne retransmette pas vraiment "l'intégralité" du procès pour qu'on ai le droit à tout et n'importe quoi. Je suis sûr que ça soit dans l'intérêt de la justice...

----------


## Zepolak

> Y'a pas un code secret avec ces mots en minuscules ?


Même question !

Pour le reste, la news appelle peu de commentaires car tout est dit  ::):

----------


## Paoh

Brillamment écrit et intéressant. Merci.

----------


## Mechatama

> Même question !
> 
> Pour le reste, la news appelle peu de commentaires car tout est dit


Hmmm...
"'a leurs des notes d'er cette C T P P T"
Quelqu'un comprend ?

Merci pour cet article ô combien intéressant.

----------


## Froyok

Je suis étonné que des appareils comme les téléphones et autres soient autorisé dans un tribunal, c'est un peu comme le cinéma, on peut pas demander aux gens de couper le appareils et autres ? Sauf bien entendu le pc portable pour monter certains documents je suppose...

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 



> Brillamment écrit


"Vvous"  ::sad:: 



> et intéressant. Merci.


Oui, c'est très bon !  ::wub::

----------


## Ouaflechien

> ... Bon ok, j'arrête, vous êtes incurables, mon projet aristotélicien de vous aider à sortir de la caverne des ombres pour vous plonger dans la lumière du droit est peut être trop ambitieux....


Mes cours de philo date pas mal mais il me semble que c'est plutôt Platon qui voulait nous faire sortir de la grotte. Ou je mélange les trucs.

Enfin bon je pinaille, c'était très bien comme d'hab.





> Pas de recul ni d'analyse, juste de l'info brute et donc sujette aux manipulations conscientes ou pas de l'émotion de l'auteur...Ouah, ça ressemble vachement à la direction prise par le journalisme d'info, ça.
> 
> Autant dire que l'idée de rédac décentralisée, pour moisie qu'elle soit, risque d'être très vite une réalité...


Franchement qu'elle soit brute ou raffinée l'info est toujours sujette à manipulation, rien de nouveau sous le soleil. Et puis le journalisme a toujours été une activité engagée, non?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Mes cours de philo date pas mal mais il me semble que c'est plutôt Platon qui voulait nous faire sortir de la grotte. Ou je mélange les trucs.
> 
> Enfin bon je pinaille, c'était très bien comme d'hab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Franchement qu'elle soit brute ou raffinée l'info est toujours sujette à manipulation, rien de nouveau sous le soleil. Et puis le journalisme a toujours été une activité engagée, non?


Non mais je suis à côté de la plaque moi. Bien sûr que c'est Platon, shame on me. En fait au début je voulais faire plutôt une allusion à l'accouchement des âmes et puis j'ai bifurqué vers la caverne. Je corrige la news de suite.

----------


## Thalack

ça a fait du foin parce que c'est tweeter et que c'est Nico 1er épissétout. J'ai déjà couvert pas mal d'audiences de tribunal (de la correctionnelle surtout) et ça n'a jamais posé le moindre problème que je fasse la mise  jour du site en cours d'audience.ça permet d'avoir l'info brute et d'éviter de rusher pour approfondir le papier et de le torcher pour le sortir avant le confrère.

----------


## SAYA

> Retranscrire un procès est donc, à mon sens, l'opposé de l'information. C'est une absence d'information, c'est un évènement dont on ne peut tirer aucune conséquence*, puisqu'on ne participera pas au processus qui aboutira au jugement


.

Je suis assez d'accord, sauf qu'à mon sens il existe une conséquence : l'influence sur les esprits avides  de sensationnel - ou pas, d'ailleurs - un peu comme la rumeur qui court et enfle et, finalement, laisse toujours sa trace. Retranscrire un procès c'est, pour moi, ôter à la sérénité des débats ; un peu comme une exécution en place de Grève et comme le dit plus haut un canard "une justice people" et un autre encore qui veut "sortir son papier avec son confrère". Non, un procès, s'il doit rester public, ne devrait pas être retranscrit grâce à la nouvelle technologie, la Justice soit rester sereine et loin des phrases choc.
Pour moi un vrai journaliste est celui qui va sur le terrain (ici une salle d'audience) et rapporte les faits d'une façon impartiale. Mais en existe-t-il encore beaucoup dans notre monde ?
Par contre, j'ai beaucoup de respect pour les journalistes qui, souvent au péril de leur vie, vont sur le terrain (correspondants en Irak, Isarêl ou tout autre pays d'Amérique latine ou d'ailleurs ..) et qui rapporte aussi fidèlement qu'il leur est possible les faits qui s'y déroulent.

----------


## Yank31

C'est peut être aussi une histoire de temps -ça me choque aussi la retranscription sur tweeter.

Je veux dire, au bon vieux temps, les journalistes étaient présents à l'audience, prenaient leurs notes la langue en coin, puis, séance levée, saluaient le petit greffier mal peigné avant de rentrer en toute hâte chez eux pour finaliser leur papier.

Ils le soumettaient ensuite au rédacteur en chef, avec une fierté non dissimulée, qui y suggérait deux ou trois modifications, peut-être de gommer un nom, c'est que le midi libre à sa réputation. Et l'article de partir alors pour la presse, avant d'inonder le lendemain les petits commerces locaux.

C'était le temps où on savait prendre le temps, où l'humanité d'un procès était accompagnée par l'humanité de la presse qui s'en faisait l'écho.

Exit toute cette belle entreprise, au jour d'au jour d'au jour d'hui, c'est LOL viguier innoncent mdr le MP l'aV bien défoncé pourten lol.

Merci, Internet

----------


## clown--

"l'emploi de tout appareil permettant d'enregistrer, de fixer ou de transmettre la parole ou l'image est interdit."

me paraît totalement adapté à la définition d'un smartphone ou d'un ordi portable dans le cadre d'utilisation d'une wave/twitt/etc. surtout avec les gadgets de reco vocale.

Sur ce point, je ne puis être d'accord avec vous.

Par contre je suis tout à fait en accord avec la conclusion sur le journalisme et très heureux de voir que vous connaissez Spider Jerusalem. Il rox.

----------


## jahwarrior

j aime beaucoup la définition de twitter.

----------


## SAYA

A propos de Twitter :-))

http://www.20minutes.fr/article/3721...-iranienne.php

A vous les pros !

----------


## Psycho10

::wub:: 
Des articles écrit comme ça, j'en voudrait tout les jours !

Et la fin !  ::O:  ::o:  ::wub::  :B): 

Décidément, GMB, je suis complètement fan, si j'étais une femme je t'épouserais  ::ninja::

----------

